# long haired chocolate chihuahua



## mikki (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's some pictures of our new puppy, we named him Dudley  I haven't really seen many chocolate/white colored chihuahuas similar to him.

View attachment 30362


View attachment 30370


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a little sweetie


----------



## mikki (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you  The first 2 pictures were from the breeder before we took him home, so he was probably around 7-8 weeks in those pictures. Here's a few from the day we got him at 9.5 weeks old, he's 10 weeks now and I'm hoping to get some more recent pictures up as well. Also interested in finding more information about his coloring as I haven't seen many chihuahuas with similar coloring.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Dudley: what a great name! He looks like a Dudley.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's so fluffy! How cute!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

He's adorable and the name is perfect. He is like a Milk-dud if you are familiar with that type of candy!


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Adorable! You're right about the coloring too, very unique!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a little teddy bear! So cute! 


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

He's ADORABLE! and I love the name!!


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

He's so fluffy!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

He's adorable. I have seen a few chocolate chi's but they are harder to come by, just like merles. I realllllly like chocolate in chihuahuas, I plan to get a chocolate merle one day. Your Dudley will be stunning when he is grown! He is one adorable puppy and his name suits him


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I reeeeely want to eat him! He's a Rollypolly little ball of choccie coloured squishyness! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I reeeeely want to eat him! He's a Rollypolly little ball of choccie coloured squishyness!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish I could "like" comments on here cos that one was ace! Really made me :-D

Congrats on your new addition, he's a beaut! x


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! Please can i have him?? Hehe he is just too cute!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Aawww what a little puff ball


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww so cute, that name is adorable.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is a real cutie! I love his color and markings. congratulations!


----------

